

iPad mini with Retina display - watermel0n
http://store.apple.com/us/buy-ipad/ipad-mini-retina

======
1angryhacker
This is what they mean by a retina display:

7.9-inch (diagonal) LED-backlit Multi-Touch display with IPS technology

2048-by-1536 resolution at 326 pixels per inch (ppi)

Fingerprint-resistant oleophobic coating

------
esolyt
$400 seems expensive. For half the price, you can get a Nexus 7 (2013).

It appears Apple still strongly believes the iOS ecosystem is far greater than
Android for tablets.

~~~
twiceaday
The iPad screen is 43% larger and the hardware is significantly faster. Even
if all you are doing is web browsing it provides a significantly superior
experience. $400 is a bit high, but its definitely not $200 high.

~~~
herval
Given the screens are sized 7 and 7.9 inches, how is it 43% larger?

~~~
hollerith
Different aspect ratios.

------
Segmentation
I wasn't expecting it this early, although I'm not sure the early delivery
will help me since I'll be out of town between November 26th and December 4th
(estimated delivery window it gave me). Still, nice to have it ordered as I
read reports of short supply for this quarter. Got a 128GB.

------
drtse4
Flag!

Edit: For the ones who downvoted, should we post an announcement every time
that a new toy goes on sale? Sounds like a good idea, what a wonderful HN
would it be ;)

